# mysterious brown dots on plants



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

Hoping someone can help chime in on this. I've got these little black/brown specs on my glass near the substrate and they seem to be on the leaves of my HC. Now, it doesn't appear to be much of a problem but they are unsightly but I noticed or at least I think that eventually the spot they were on develops a hole on the leaf after becoming transparent. It's like they sucked the life out of the spot they were at. They also don't appear to move and are too small for a picture. It can also be wiped off.

Take a pen and make a small dot, that's about how big it is. For the record I have daphnia, cyclops and limpets in my tank. Right now the tank is empty with only plants in it as the inhabitants have been relocated.

attached link to image
http://i.imgur.com/AkncPF4.jpg


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

hoping to replant the HC into a new start up tank but i dont want to cross contaminate.
what is this stuff


----------

